# Installing pyaudio module for use with pypy fails.



## Alain De Vos (May 12, 2020)

pypy3 is faster than "regular" python3 & audio likes some speed.
But installing pyaudio module for pypy fails.




__





						Downloading and Installing PyPy — PyPy documentation
					





					doc.pypy.org
				



header files are not found etc ...

```
cc -pthread -DNDEBUG -O2 -fPIC -I./my-pypy-env/include -I/usr/local/pypy3-6.0/include -c src/_portaudiomodule.c -o build/temp.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p3-amd64-3.5/src/_portaudiomodule.o
    src/_portaudiomodule.c:29:10: fatal error: 'portaudio.h' file not found
```


----------

